# My Largest Pike



## catmandoo (Feb 22, 2009)

I caught this one in canada it was 42 pound and 49 inches long.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice Fish :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Awesome fish.


----------

